# wednesday night fun



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Rayseffo said:


> Hahhhahahah pedigree was owned PMSL


has he gawn??? bloody ell all i wanted was to see a pic of him and his jack russells 

pmsl vixy haha.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> has he gawn??? bloody ell all i wanted was to see a pic of him and his jack russells
> 
> pmsl vixy haha.


are you a pervert or some thing???


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> are you a pervert or some thing???


nope , stop over looking my request and put a picture up of yaself mrpedigree.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> nope , stop over looking my request and put a picture up of yaself mrpedigree.


What is your point ???what would posting pictures of my self over the net get me?? isn't my avatar good enough for you?
Why haven't you got a picture of yourself in your avatar??? or dare we ask !


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> What is your point ???what would posting pictures of my self over the net get me?? isn't my avatar good enough for you?
> Why haven't you got a picture of yourself in your avatar??? or dare we ask !


good one mrpedigree


----------



## Rayseffo (Aug 23, 2008)

this thread gets better and better!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> good one mrpedigree


Great answer


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Great answer


 so wheres ya pics then????


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey MrPedigree do you mind me asking how old you are? and where abouts you from?


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*pmsl at you lot again lol. (GD?) i wonder loe?*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Hey MrPedigree do you mind me asking how old you are? and where abouts you from?


why wanna ask me out ?? youd have to be fully functional and have good health


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *pmsl at you lot again lol. (GD?) i wonder loe?*


exactly  lol

do u like my new avader??? its watching taking notes lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Is you hiding Mr.P cos ya little green light aint on pmsl *


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Is you hiding Mr.P cos ya little green light aint on pmsl *


pmsl hahaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Is you hiding Mr.P cos ya little green light aint on pmsl *





Eolabeo said:


> pmsl hahaha


i dont hide from stalkers


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hey loe is that one from over the hedge? I love that film hehe right tho aint i*


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Dont you go flattering yourself boyo lol. YIPPEE the lights back on lol *


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> i dont hide from stalkers


PMSL ahaaaaa


ladywiccana said:


> *Hey loe is that one from over the hedge? I love that film hehe right tho aint i*


gawd knows i donno,,,,i see it and saved it lol.


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

i never thought the subject of this thread could change so easily


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it happens quite a lot, we are used to it now lol )


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*It should be called Pet digression Forum pmsl *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ha ha, yep especially in general chat but thats half the fun of it


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> ha ha, yep especially in general chat but thats half the fun of it


*I have to agree wiv ya there vixie! That's why i mainly stay in general lol cos its such good fun!*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no doubt, lol before the school holidays I was on here more than I was off it lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

helloooooooooooooooo found ya..


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello everyone can i join in the fun?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Hello everyone can i join in the fun?


eew the hell are you


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Hello everyone can i join in the fun?


hmmm let us discuss this first.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> helloooooooooooooooo found ya..


I never was any good at hind and seek lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> eew the hell are you


pmfsl hahaha


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I never was any good at hind and seek lol


im wicked at it


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> pmfsl hahaha


well me not seen pedigree dude before.........when they come from


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> im wicked at it


 lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> well me not seen pedigree dude before.........when they come from


coockoo land lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> coockoo land lol.


aint that a rude post lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> coockoo land lol.


like your new pic

some strange ones landed on the forum me think


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> like your new pic
> 
> some strange ones landed on the forum me think


i think it must be a great likeness cause everyone seems complement her on it


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> i think it must be a great likeness cause everyone seems complement her on it


....................


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

night night guys and girls catch you late tomorrow I have an early start and lots to do tomorrow unfortunately lol byeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> i think it must be a great likeness cause everyone seems complement her on it


  LOL 

and ty cav..my avater is on the look out for suspitious peeps lol.

Night vix..ave a nice nite.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> night night guys and girls catch you late tomorrow I have an early start and lots to do tomorrow unfortunately lol byeeeeeeeee


goodnight hope i see you again


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL
> 
> and ty cav..my avater is on the look out for suspitious peeps lol.
> 
> Night vix..ave a nice nite.


what does suspitious mean????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

MrPedigree said:


> goodnight hope i see you again


I'm sure our paths will cross again lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> night night guys and girls catch you late tomorrow I have an early start and lots to do tomorrow unfortunately lol byeeeeeeeee


oow ive only just come on

have sweet sexy dreams night night


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

lol cav, ave u been on the bevvies???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> oow ive only just come on
> 
> have sweet sexy dreams night night


we are ships that pass in the night lol 

ohh I want some dreams like those tonight lol catch you tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I'm sure our paths will cross again lol


i woluld like that ,you sound intrestin


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol cav, ave u been on the bevvies???


year you want one


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

MrPedigree said:


> i woluld like that ,you sound intrestin


interesting can mean so many things , hope you mean in a good way lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> interesting can mean so many things , hope you mean in a good way lol


me think pedigree wants ya


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> interesting can mean so many things , hope you mean in a good way lol


God you dont take complements very well do ya


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> interesting can mean so many things , hope you mean in a good way lol


ohhhhhhh vix uv pulled lol, even if he could do wiv a swift kik in the ball bags


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*PMSL turn me back for a second on the forum and ya all goes mad pmsl.

gd tidings all *


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL turn me back for a second on the forum and ya all goes mad pmsl.
> 
> gd tidings all *


evening hun


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> me think pedigree wants ya






Eolabeo said:


> ohhhhhhh vix uv pulled lol, even if he could do wiv a swift kik in the ball bags


pmsl Loe you really do make me laugh 



MrPedigree said:


> God you dont take complements very well do ya


depends on who is dishing them out lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL turn me back for a second on the forum and ya all goes mad pmsl.
> 
> gd tidings all *


haha hi me lady


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> :
> 
> depends on who is dishing them out lol


It must be such along time sice youve had one girl 
Anyhow i thought you were of to bed


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Is that chimp smokin loe? i just spotted that lol.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Is that chimp smokin loe? i just spotted that lol.*


Are you blind??? Thats is elobeo !


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Is that chimp smokin loe? i just spotted that lol.*


yep hes puffing away wile watching all wats being writen lol  he is an investigator u know .

mrpedigree....ifu keep that up ur gonna be bloody neutered ..thats if u ave got any balls to start wiv


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

MrPedigree said:


> It must be such along time sice youve had one girl  not really I'm just used to them now
> Anyhow i thought you were of to bed


I was but this forum is so damn addictive lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hiya cavy 

Wud that be a GD investigator pmsl.

Do ya like me new go get em outfit pmsl *


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yep hes puffing away wile watching all wats being writen lol  he is an investigator u know .
> 
> mrpedigree....ifu keep that up ur gonna be bloody neutered ..thats if u ave got any balls to start wiv


I love it when they talk dirty


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Hiya cavy
> 
> Wud that be a GD investigator pmsl.
> 
> Do ya like me new go get em outfit pmsl *


LOL yep its very sexy like pmsl.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I was but this forum is so damn addictive lol


you lie,you want me lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> I love it when they talk dirty


me think you should leave me woman alone she is all mine


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

MrPedigree said:


> you lie,you want me lol


thank for clearing that up for me pmsl


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Hiya cavy
> 
> Wud that be a GD investigator pmsl.
> 
> Do ya like me new go get em outfit pmsl *


easey tiger ..........you lookin well hot tonight


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> me think you should leave me woman alone she is all mine


Thats ok lets have twos up


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*I think you mean a 3some mr p  pmsl cavy knows all about em pmsl sorry cav hehe*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *I think you mean a 3some mr p  pmsl cavy knows all about em pmsl sorry cav hehe*


no, i call it a twos up ,where you both go two on one yum yum yum


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*PMSL whoa boy lol and it aint even friday night pmsl *


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL whoa boy lol and it aint even friday night pmsl *


are you a fat lady or slim???


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

dont tel him


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

sorry i aint replyed coz ive been fainted for the past 5 mins lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> sorry i aint replyed coz ive been fainted for the past 5 mins lol


*Oh noooooooo Loe is ya ok matey pmsl.

I am whatever you want me to be oh master PMSL *


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> dont tel him





Eolabeo said:


> sorry i aint replyed coz ive been fainted for the past 5 mins lol


i think i have scared her away


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Oh noooooooo Loe is ya ok matey pmsl.
> 
> I am whatever you want me to be oh master PMSL *


oh gawd now ya getting me thinking pmsl  dont get me thinking, its not good rofl.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Oh noooooooo Loe is ya ok matey pmsl.
> 
> I am whatever you want me to be oh master PMSL *


I just wanna beat it for ya!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Nah Loe dont scare that easy Mr.P *


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

pmsl.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


>


second that


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Nah Loe dont scare that easy Mr.P *





Eolabeo said:


> pmsl.


so do you two wanna bash or what??


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Evening all


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

tashi said:


> Evening all


hello 
So where is god own country then??


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> so do you two wanna bash or what??


No lol.


tashi said:


> Evening all


hi tashi


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Finally someone sensible pmsl. Evening Tash, how is your sore poor lil ol feet?*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MrPedigree said:


> hello
> So where is god own country then??


helllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooo 

where everything is just wonderful


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *Finally someone sensible pmsl. Evening Tash, how is your sore poor lil ol feet?*


theys fine thanks eventually fell asleep on the puta this afternoon  but then apparently I did put away 8 or 9 pints last night


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Finally someone sensible pmsl. Evening Tash, how is your sore poor lil ol feet?*


...what ya tryin say


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> No lol.
> 
> hi tashi


hi Loe howz you


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

tashi said:


> Evening all


watch out horny man about


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> ...what ya tryin say


cos my poor little feet having been running all over the uk last weekend


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

good thx very much  im making fryed chip and steak as we speak lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> watch out horny man about


When are they not?????????????????????????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> good thx very much  im making fryed chip and steak as we speak lol


not very hungry today had so much food pushed down my gullet last weekend now need to take a break


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

haha.. same a me, ill end up a sugar plum fairy i will hehehe


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hello tashi   I was going about half an hour ago but apparently I cant drag my self away lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> watch out horny man about


Why thank you hun  wanna bring a Friend??


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MrPedigree said:


> Why thank you hun  wanna bring a Friend??


what dog you got then honey - I guess it is a little yorkshire terrier


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> hello tashi   I was going about half an hour ago but apparently I cant drag my self away lol


must be the biceps


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hello tashi   I was going about half an hour ago but apparently I cant drag my self away lol


*I know what ya mean vixie, i'm usually in bed by now lol *


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

tashi said:


> what dog you got then honey - I guess it is a little yorkshire terrier


you wish


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *I know what ya mean vixie, i'm usually in bed by now lol *


I wont be long got to be up early tomoz and after a very restless night last night  need to be in bed soon


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MrPedigree said:


> you wish


nope not for me thanks got enough of my own


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

tashi said:


> what dog you got then honey - I guess it is a little yorkshire terrier


pmfsl 

he got jackie russells


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> pmfsl
> 
> he got jackie russells


same really but without the hair


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

tashi said:


> I wont be long got to be up early tomoz and after a very restless night last night  need to be in bed soon


why did you have a restless night last night ??? Its not anything he could help you wiv is it???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> must be the biceps


well is not the brains 



ladywiccana said:


> *I know what ya mean vixie, i'm usually in bed by now lol *


lol to much fun to stay away 



tashi said:


> I wont be long got to be up early tomoz and after a very restless night last night  need to be in bed soon


oooo er Mrs


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Was thinking of you yesterday Loe when I was really knocking them back  we aint had a good on line drink for a while


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> pmfsl
> 
> he got jackie russells


jack russells how many...............


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MrPedigree said:


> why did you have a restless night last night ??? Its not anything he could help you wiv is it???


Whos HE????

and no just did too much driving over the last few days and couldnt settle - PETAL


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*See we need more men members pmsl *


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

tashi said:


> Was thinking of you yesterday Loe when I was really knocking them back  we aint had a good on line drink for a while


True true haha.... we'll ave to ave one starting from NOW lol.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *See we need more men members pmsl *


I know we all got to share


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

tashi said:


> Whos HE????


My big yorkie


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

tashi said:


> Whos HE????
> 
> and no just did too much driving over the last few days and couldnt settle - PETAL


get mr pedigree under control


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> get mr pedigree under control


well if that is all he had to offer is a big yorkie


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> get mr pedigree under control


me thinks he aint be neutered.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> My big yorkie


*Is that as in the big chunky chocolate bar? What letter are you on? PMSL *


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Is that as in the big chunky chocolate bar? What letter are you on? PMSL *


its what letter your on that you wanna worry about babes


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> me thinks he aint be neutered.


I'm sure you could oblige  lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I'm sure you could oblige  lol


i will do it me got 2 house bricks


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> i will do it me got 2 house bricks


I have some castrating bands


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*pmsl*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

tashi said:


> I have some castrating bands


got any inner tubes???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> i will do it me got 2 house bricks





tashi said:


> I have some castrating bands


ha ha either one would do the trick


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i think he as gone quiet


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MrPedigree said:


> got any inner tubes???


OMG you have one big ego LOL probably dental bands would do the trick


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Nah he aint he askin for inner tubes pmsl*


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

i thought this thread was about rats ?????????


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> i thought this thread was about rats ?????????


Its about lots of things


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

hilary bradshaw said:


> i thought this thread was about rats ?????????


yep it sort of got thread jacked


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hilary bradshaw said:


> i thought this thread was about rats ?????????


it was but in the general chat area threads do tent to go off track a little


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

not funny! this is a forum for animal lovers> killing innocent animals is not a thing animal lovers do. go and flirt somewhere else


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> it was but in the general chat area threads do tent to go off track a little


*PHEW! Exactly why its called general i guess lol*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> i thought this thread was about rats ?????????


it is 

oh btw meet mrpedigree


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Goodnight all its been nice meeting you all ! 
I will be back


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

don't rush


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Going so soon? Mr. P*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Goodnight all its been nice meeting you all !
> I will be back


if you must


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> don't rush


lmao 

talar mrped


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> not funny! this is a forum for animal lovers> killing innocent animals is not a thing animal lovers do. go and flirt somewhere else


hilary are you feeling left out??? 
Can i sense some pent up sexual tension between us???
Come on just let it out you will feel better !


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*PMSFL Ive just spat me cider on me screen again! I'm amazed it keeps workin lol*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSFL Ive just spat me cider on me screen again! I'm amazed it keeps workin lol*


I am sure i could help hilary and tashi out ! i can see it in their posts what it is they reqwire


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hilary bradshaw said:


> not funny! this is a forum for animal lovers> killing innocent animals is not a thing animal lovers do. go and flirt somewhere else


this is general chat and a little fun flirting isnt hurting anyone, and when the hunting came into it I did step in and stop it, if the original poster is unhappy his thread has gone off track I will of course delete anything off topic, however if you have been offended by any one post in particular please report it and it will be dealt with. 



ladywiccana said:


> *PHEW! Exactly why its called general i guess lol*


this is why there are sections for all the different animals so they can be kept on track, most members are fully aware that general chat is exactly that and most pests will change subjecs allong the line somewhere


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> I am sure i could help hilary and tashi out ! i can see it in their posts what it is they reqwire


go on tel us if you must


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

seriously! I love rats, and you,ve pissed me off, really pissed me off. this forum is about animals!!!! i was in a great mood till i read this thread ( Liverpool 1 v 0 standard leige) so don't go ruining my night! and i am NOT going to flirt with you, you stick your jack russell were the son don't shine ( do it gently though, don't hurt the dog)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSFL Ive just spat me cider on me screen again! I'm amazed it keeps workin lol*


ha ha thats why I'm not drinking near my new computer lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Very well put too lol*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

hilary bradshaw said:


> not funny! this is a forum for animal lovers> killing innocent animals is not a thing animal lovers do. go and flirt somewhere else


When things are a little slower I will reinstate the original thread and move they rest to another thread but this is the general chat section so I will move the rat question to the small animals section when I have five minutes


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> seriously! I love rats, and you,ve pissed me off, really pissed me off. this forum is about animals!!!! i was in a great mood till i read this thread ( Liverpool 1 v 0 standard leige) so don't go ruining my night! and i am NOT going to flirt with you, you stick your jack russell were the son don't shine ( do it gently though, don't hurt the dog)


wooooooooow that told him


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> ha ha thats why I'm not drinking near my new computer lol


*Dont blame you either lol. I've gotta have a new tower system soon, but me screen is fine lol well it may be a little drunk, but it's fine lol *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *Dont blame you either lol. I've gotta have a new tower system soon, but me screen is fine lol well it may be a little drunk, but it's fine lol *


 wish I was drunk tonight, well I will make up for it Saturday


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> When things are a little slower I will reinstate the original thread and move they rest to another thread but this is the general chat section so I will move the rat question to the small animals section when I have five minutes


you beat me to it lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> wish I was drunk tonight, well I will make up for it Saturday


*Dont blame you either lol, i wudve been drunk if i hadnt wasted it lol me screen;s well sticky now pmsl*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> wish I was drunk tonight, well I will make up for it Saturday





ladywiccana said:


> *Dont blame you either lol, i wudve been drunk if i hadnt wasted it lol me screen;s well sticky now pmsl*


apparently I should have been last night drunk that is !!!! I also sang kareoke (at a funeral) aw well you only live once


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> seriously! I love rats, and you,ve pissed me off, really pissed me off. this forum is about animals!!!! i was in a great mood till i read this thread ( Liverpool 1 v 0 standard leige) so don't go ruining my night! and i am NOT going to flirt with you, you stick your jack russell were the son don't shine ( do it gently though, don't hurt the dog)


LOL  

hillary i know wher ur coming from, i wasnt happy about wat was said either about rats but its ova and done with now 

we are all just having abit of banter  join in 

well im off in abit to watch a film lol...wat film? i donno.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

tashi said:


> apparently I should have been last night drunk that is !!!! I also sang kareoke (at a funeral) aw well you only live once


*Karioke at a funeral now thats different*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Karioke at a funeral now thats different*


Thats a first lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL
> 
> hillary i know wher ur coming from, i wasnt happy about wat was said either about rats but its ova and done with now
> 
> ...


*And me loe, well not going to watch a film but off to the land of nod lol.
Ya gonna watch a horror on that website again lol?*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> hilary ,If i stuck my Jack russell where the sun where the sun dont shine,you would sleep right for a month sweet heart


why would she  ? i dont get it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *Dont blame you either lol, i wudve been drunk if i hadnt wasted it lol me screen;s well sticky now pmsl*


lol you will be needing the whole lot replaced if you keep on like that 



tashi said:


> apparently I should have been last night drunk that is !!!! I also sang kareoke (at a funeral) aw well you only live once


ha ha never known that one before lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *And me loe, well not going to watch a film but off to the land of nod lol.
> Ya gonna watch a horror on that website again lol?*


not sure yet, i mite watch incredible hulk 2 lol....aint seen that yet bleve it or not haha.

then again a horror is ratha tempting me lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Thats a first lol


never a dull moment with me around 

well I am off to bed now got to be on the road at 7 in the morning so got dogs to feed and load up and kids to kick out of bed etc etc

Night all


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> seriously! I love rats, and you,ve pissed me off, really pissed me off. this forum is about animals!!!! i was in a great mood till i read this thread ( Liverpool 1 v 0 standard leige) so don't go ruining my night! and i am NOT going to flirt with you, you stick your jack russell were the son don't shine ( do it gently though, don't hurt the dog)


 hilary ,If i stuck my Jack russell where the sun dont shine,you would sleep right for a month sweet heart..


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

night night 
see you soon im going bed


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

tashi said:


> never a dull moment with me around
> 
> well I am off to bed now got to be on the road at 7 in the morning so got dogs to feed and load up and kids to kick out of bed etc etc
> 
> Night all


goodnight darling


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Goodnight cavy mate! Me going now too Goodnight Loe enjoy your film let me know which one ya watch lol. Goodnight vix and tash!
And Goodnight sexy Mr.P*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

tashi said:


> never a dull moment with me around
> 
> well I am off to bed now got to be on the road at 7 in the morning so got dogs to feed and load up and kids to kick out of bed etc etc
> 
> Night all


Night tashi, hope ya ave a good time m8  sleep well.


ladywiccana said:


> *Goodnight cavy mate! Me going now too Goodnight Loe enjoy your film let me know which one ya watch lol. Goodnight vix and tash!
> And Goodnight sexy Mr.P*


LOL gnite lady  hope u ave a good nite sleep aswell.

nite cav ave a good nites kip 

and gnite vixy if she aint already gone.

321 im off  whooooooooooohoo. x

goodnite who eva i ave missed out lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good night all, I'm going myself in a bit, I know I said that hours ago but I mean it this time lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> good night all, I'm going myself in a bit, I know I said that hours ago but I mean it this time lol


thread moved and this one renamed to be more 'appropriate' got to do some 'fine' tuning but hope this helps


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> thread moved and this one renamed to be more 'appropriate' got to do some 'fine' tuning but hope this helps


you are gooooooooood


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Well done Tashi! Thanks for not deleting it lol. Well good fun it was too!*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

well thats tipical.......i dont come on for 1 evening and i miss all the fun..


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> well thats tipical.......i dont come on for 1 evening and i miss all the fun..


well year ya missed horny mr pedigree


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

just read some of his posts he is funny tho


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> well year ya missed horny mr pedigree


pmsl.....horney??? yeah whatever, you must have led a right shelterd life
and i put money on the fact that picture is nothing like him...pmsl


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Barney said:


> just read some of his posts he is funny tho


ow he was a good laugh


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl.....horney??? yeah whatever, you must have led a right shelterd life
> and i put money on the fact that picture is nothing like him...pmsl


year i bet he a fat spotty humpa lumpa


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> year i bet he a fat spotty humpa lumpa


i aint so sure ya know


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Barney said:


> i aint so sure ya know


we will have to see then eeerm


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> we will have to see then eeerm


trust me i know about stuff ya know


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Barney said:


> trust me i know about stuff ya know


ok matey

we may all get a plesent surprise.....he may be a right sexy beast


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> ok matey
> 
> we may all get a plesent surprise.....he may be a right sexy beast


well that aint what i am looking for ya know i aint batting for the other side


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

god this thread made me laugh, and i wanna no what he looks like to, probably a MR BEAN double,


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Barney said:


> well that aint what i am looking for ya know i aint batting for the other side


*I should hope ya aint either mr rubble pmsl. hehe *


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Allloooo ladyw  

ive popped on for 5 mins  im going out choring soon pmsl


----------



## Madness (Mar 15, 2008)

Feeel sleepy !


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Allloooo ladyw
> 
> ive popped on for 5 mins  im going out choring soon pmsl


*Hiya Loe . I'm back lol, ive done my chores for the day pmsl, just washed the car hehe.*


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *I should hope ya aint either mr rubble pmsl. hehe *


i av made myself sound proper gay


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Barney said:


> i av made myself sound proper gay


nowt new there


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Evening all


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> Evening all


evening tashi


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi everyone hows u all diddling


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Hi everyone hows u all diddling


its quiet tonight! bloody warm too, im off to bed in 10 mins im knacked


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hi all, yep its been quiet of late, but you wait till the kids go back to school lol. I aint seen loe on yet hehe.*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

claire said:


> its quiet tonight! bloody warm too, im off to bed in 10 mins im knacked


I wont be long been a long day and got to go and trim some nails tomorrow nice black ones


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *Hi all, yep its been quiet of late, but you wait till the kids go back to school lol. I aint seen loe on yet hehe.*


It wasnt quiet last night lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

The thing is when my nippers go back I go back too ARGHHHHH


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

tashi said:


> It wasnt quiet last night lol


*You can say that again lol i've not laughed so much in ages pmsl.*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

well it made me laugh thats for sure


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hiya matey , how ya doin? He was on this afternoon introducing himself to someone and said his name was Jake pmsl *


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Hiya matey , how ya doin? He was on this afternoon introducing himself to someone and said his name was Jake pmsl *


eerm so mr pervy pedigree is called jake


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hello all,


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hello all,


hi matey....how are you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> hi matey....how are you


not bad, went out to the shops and spent loads of money, it was great fun and most of it was spent on me for a change so I'm a very happy girl


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> not bad, went out to the shops and spent loads of money, it was great fun and most of it was spent on me for a change so I'm a very happy girl


get your sleeping bag


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Have ya made ya mind up on ya costume yet vixie? lol

think i'm off to bed in a min or two im pooped lol *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> get your sleeping bag


yep ready and waiting 



ladywiccana said:


> *Have ya made ya mind up on ya costume yet vixie? lol
> 
> think i'm off to bed in a min or two im pooped lol *


I'm chickening out and playing it safe with a 1950's gangster outfit


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yep ready and waiting


you coming then   you allowed


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yep ready and waiting
> 
> I'm chickening out and playing it safe with a 1950's gangster outfit


*Awwwwwwww ya chicken lol. Still hope you have a blast  ouch that hurt lol. Sounds like you had a fab day today also.*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> you coming then   you allowed


yep I'm allowed  so when do ya want me


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*I'm off goodnight girls have fun!*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yep I'm allowed  so when do ya want me


It will be as early as I can make it on Thursday morning to get down there and get sorted before dusk


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *Awwwwwwww ya chicken lol. Still hope you have a blast  ouch that hurt lol. Sounds like you had a fab day today also.*


hee hee well I'm wearing heals lol and a waistcoat with no top under it, just a bra  thats as risky as I get pmsl


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *I'm off goodnight girls have fun!*


awwww and I just got here  night night


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *I'm off goodnight girls have fun!*


Night hun - I am happy now vixie is allowed out to play ALL next weekend


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*I may stay a while longer lol ya know how hard it is to say goodnight lol*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> It will be as early as I can make it on Thursday morning to get down there and get sorted before dusk


lol oh no not dusk I turn back into a pumpkin at dusk


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Night hun - I am happy now vixie is allowed out to play ALL next weekend


 me too lol



ladywiccana said:


> *I may stay a while longer lol ya know how hard it is to say goodnight lol*


yaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> lol oh no not dusk I turn back into a pumpkin at dusk


I am so glad you are coming didnt think OH would let you are your parents having all the kids


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol oh no not dust I turn back into a pumpkin at dusk


Originally Posted by tashi 
Night hun - I am happy now vixie is allowed out to play ALL next weekend

Oi vixie that's my line lol. Ohhhh you two of to a show wiv each other? Thatll be interesting reading when ya get back lol.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> Originally Posted by tashi
> Night hun - I am happy now vixie is allowed out to play ALL next weekend
> 
> Oi vixie that's my line lol. Ohhhh you two of to a show wiv each other? Thatll be interesting reading when ya get back lol.


Yep we are going week today and coming back either Sunday night or monday morning going in a tent


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> I am so glad you are coming didnt think OH would let you are your parents having all the kids


he never minds me going anywhere its me who worries when I go away lol

they all sleep at my parents on a friday night now so he will only have to cope on thursday evening and Sunday so they should all make it through alive 



ladywiccana said:


> Oi vixie that's my line lol. Ohhhh you two of to a show wiv each other? Thatll be interesting reading when ya get back lol.


I think I may have muscled in on Tashi's weekend


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> he never minds me going anywhere its me who worries when I go away lol
> 
> they all sleep at my parents on a friday night now so he will only have to cope on thursday evening and Sunday so they should all make it through alive
> 
> I think I may have muscled in on Tashi's weekend


you aint muscled in it will be good to have some adult company


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*There ya go see vix lol. two bunny girls out in a tent pmsl what more cud ya ask for lol. Watch out for frogs and spiders lol *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> you aint muscled in it will be good to have some adult company


 it will be nice for me too, the only conversation I get from my OH is football and xbox


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *There ya go see vix lol. two bunny girls out in a tent pmsl what more cud ya ask for lol. Watch out for frogs and spiders lol *


dont mind the frogs they may turn into princes


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *There ya go see vix lol. two bunny girls out in a tent pmsl what more cud ya ask for lol. Watch out for frogs and spiders lol *


 I like spiders and frogs but preferably not in the tent with us  pmsl


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> dont mind the frogs they may turn into princes


ha ha we can hope


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Dont forget to take drinkies with ya lol.

It no good i gotta go to bed lol, no stayin power me lol, i'd make a poor witch wouldnt i lol *


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

well thats it folks that is me done for I am dropping as I type just got to give the woofers their final walk and then into bed for me 

speak to you tomorrow vixie about next week


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yep me an all goodnight girls have a fab weekend will want to hear all about it now! night night *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *Dont forget to take drinkies with ya lol.
> 
> It no good i gotta go to bed lol, no stayin power me lol, i'd make a poor witch wouldnt i lol *


lol you could be a day witch  good night sleep well 



tashi said:


> well thats it folks that is me done for I am dropping as I type just got to give the woofers their final walk and then into bed for me
> 
> speak to you tomorrow vixie about next week


good night tashi sleep well and I will talk to you tomorrow


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *Yep me an all goodnight girls have a fab weekend will want to hear all about it now! night night *


no doubt you will hear all the stories lol good night


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well night night girls I'm taking myself off to bed as well I'm shattered byeeeeeeeeeee


----------

